# JavaScript in CCS ausführen um Hintergrundbild zu ändern?



## the incredible Leitman (2. September 2011)

Hallo erstmal 

(Leider war ich mir nicht sicher, ob dieses Thema nach CSS oder JS gehört xD)


Jedenfalls, ich habe ein .html file, mit einigen Elementen, die über ein .css ein Hintergrundbild zugewiesen bekommen.
local funktioniert das einwandfrei 

so in der Art:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
		"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">

<html>
   <body>
   	<table border="0" style="border-spacing:0px; width:100%">
		<tr>
			<td class="header">&nbsp;</td>
		</tr>
   	</table>
   </body>
</html>
```


```
.header {
   color: red;
   font-weight: bold;
   padding: 0px;
   spacing: 0px;
   font-size: 12pt;
   height: 100px;
   background-image:url(header_center.png);
}
```

Doch da ich mich seit ca. einer Woche mit rational team concert von IBM beschäftigen muss und nun auch custom themes erstellen soll, ergibt sich für mich folgendes Problem:

In einem Thread (https://jazz.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7011&highlight=custom+theme) steht folgendes:
"_1.) *Whenever you need to reference another file in your theme.zip, use the JavaScript "jazz.util.theming.themeFileUrl" method.* The path you pass into the method should be the path to the file from your theme.zip root (without the leading "/") For example: 

jazz.util.theming.themeFileUrl("images/someImage.gif"). _"
Meine Bilder werden nämlich nicht angezeigt, weil


> A simple relative path in one of your custom HTML or CSS files won't resolve correctly because it will be interpreted as a path relative to the page you're on rather than relative to your HTML or CSS file. You should be able to work around this by using JavaScript instead of static HTML or CSS.



Kann mir jemand erklären, wie das gemeint ist? 

Muss ich nun in mein .css file javascript einbinden? Wenn ja wie?
Und überhaupt, wie soll das funktionieren ****?
Über ein OnLoad-Event den Style nochmal zuweisen? 

Bin komplett überfagt, hoffe irgendjemand kann mich aufklären 



Leider ist der community support seitens Jazz/ibm grottenschlecht,
weswegen ich nun versuche mich hier an hilfsbereite Leute zu wenden


----------



## threadi (2. September 2011)

Ich kenne dieses Script nicht und weiß auch nicht wirklich was es soll, aber ich kann sagen, dass Du in eine CSS-Datei kein JavaScript einfügen kannst. Wenn man CSS-Eigenschaften per JavaScript ändern will, dann muss das Inline im HTML-Code oder über eine Funktion in einer .js-Datei geschehen.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (3. September 2011)

Danke threadi, das dachte ich mir auch 


Ja, prinzipiell kenn ich die Möglichkeit, Javascript extra über ein .js file einzubinden,
bzw. überhaupt css Eigenschaften zu ändern,
auch wenn ich es noch nie gebraucht habe.

Dennoch, vielleicht kannst du mir weiter helfen,
und zwar ich möchte nun für eine Spalte ein Hintergrundbild festlegen.
Da das über meinen Pfad wie er ist, nicht funktioniert,
muss ich das o.g. _jazz.util.theming.themeFileUrl("images/someImage.gif")_ verwenden, bzw. in JavaScript aufrufen.

Doch wie würde so etwas aussehen? 
Auf ein onLoad() Event reagieren ****? :?
Erscheint mir irgendwie unangebracht xD


----------



## threadi (3. September 2011)

Nein, da kann ich nicht weiterhelfen da ich die Funktionalität von jazz nicht kenne. Schau in deren Handbuch/Dokumentation.


----------

